# Switching from Synthroid to Armour...



## AmyT (Apr 3, 2013)

So after a year and a half of trying several different dosages of synthroid, I am on day 2 of Armour. I was on 125 mcg of Synthroid and although my results said I was within the normal range, I still felt/feel very abnormal and quite frankly like crap. I am now taking 2x60 mg Armour each morning. I know that I should not have expected it to be life changing overnight (but please don't blame me for hoping...lol)...but how long would it take to notice a difference, if I am actually able to tell a difference? I know everyone is different, but I would appreciate any information I can get.

Right now, halfway thru day 2, I don't feel any better or any worse. Is that because I still have so much synthroid in my system? Should I expect to feel worse before I feel better as the synthroid dissipates and the Armour stacks in my system? Is it true that when you finally find your perfect treatment that your body will go back to normal? I am especially concerned with my weight and body shape. I can't lose a pound in spite of doing everything in my power and it seems my midsection is where all the fat is accumulating...which in and of itself is not good for my health in other areas!

I just want to feel and look normal again...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmyT said:


> So after a year and a half of trying several different dosages of synthroid, I am on day 2 of Armour. I was on 125 mcg of Synthroid and although my results said I was within the normal range, I still felt/feel very abnormal and quite frankly like crap. I am now taking 2x60 mg Armour each morning. I know that I should not have expected it to be life changing overnight (but please don't blame me for hoping...lol)...but how long would it take to notice a difference, if I am actually able to tell a difference? I know everyone is different, but I would appreciate any information I can get.
> 
> Right now, halfway thru day 2, I don't feel any better or any worse. Is that because I still have so much synthroid in my system? Should I expect to feel worse before I feel better as the synthroid dissipates and the Armour stacks in my system? Is it true that when you finally find your perfect treatment that your body will go back to normal? I am especially concerned with my weight and body shape. I can't lose a pound in spite of doing everything in my power and it seems my midsection is where all the fat is accumulating...which in and of itself is not good for my health in other areas!
> 
> I just want to feel and look normal again...


Are you saying you are on 2 grains (120 mgs.) to start out on? Well, you should feel this fast but that is a rather high starting dose.

Most patients are started on 30 mg. if they do not have myxedema and 15 mgs. if they do.

Let us share this journey with you. Keep us informed.


----------



## AmyT (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes. 120 mgs. And I don't feel any different yet!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmyT said:


> Yes. 120 mgs. And I don't feel any different yet!


Oh, you will. You are on 18 mcg. of T3 and it will pop you. Be wary of being over medicated, okay?

And do know that we are here for you!


----------



## AmyT (Apr 3, 2013)

Will I just feel really speedy and hyped up if I am over medicated?

For years, I was misdiagnosed as having adult onset ADD and the doctor had me on 120 mgs of Adderall a day...so I am familiar with feeling like am an electric live wire flailing all over the place!


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

You might feel hyped up or you could feel even more exhausted, each person reacts a little differently. Watch out for fast or irregular heart rate, fine tremors, feeling overheated or sensitivity to heat and trouble sleeping.


----------



## AmyT (Apr 3, 2013)

StormFinch said:


> You might feel hyped up or you could feel even more exhausted, each person reacts a little differently. Watch out for fast or irregular heart rate, fine tremors, feeling overheated or sensitivity to heat and trouble sleeping.


Okay thanks! So far I am feeling the opposite of all of that...which is pretty much the norm...


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Wow, 2 grains is a big starting dose. I was on 125 mcg of Levo and my ND started me at 1 grain. I am now at 2.25 grains 15 months later...hopefully with an increase next week. Anyway, the first improvement I saw was the brain fog lifted within a few days and I was no longer cold all of the time. I do get a warm sensation about an hour after I take it, it is nothing and passes almost instantly.


----------



## AmyT (Apr 3, 2013)

webster2 said:


> Wow, 2 grains is a big starting dose. I was on 125 mcg of Levo and my ND started me at 1 grain. I am now at 2.25 grains 15 months later...hopefully with an increase next week. Anyway, the first improvement I saw was the brain fog lifted within a few days and I was no longer cold all of the time. I do get a warm sensation about an hour after I take it, it is nothing and passes almost instantly.


Thanks! I had been reading and had wondered about starting at that dose...but so far it has been uneventful...


----------



## AmyT (Apr 3, 2013)

Okay, I wanted to add one thing that seems to be new with the Armour. It makes me sleep...deep...right after taking it!

I have always taken my thyroid meds at 4 a.m., laid there for about 30 minutes, went and poured my coffee so it could be cooling and then about 5 I get up and go to the gym. The past couple of days on Armour, I take my two pills at 4 a.m. and the next thing I know it is almost 7:30 and I am going to be late for work! I fall so deep asleep and it is a good sleep too!

Has anyone else experienced that?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Funny you mention that -- yes, I have. I take 1 1/4 - 1 1/2 grains of Naturethroid (basically Armour without some of the fillers) right now, and we are still trying to stabilize things. I have also noticed that generally after I take a dose of it, I am knocked out for a bit. As a result, I have been taking my larger dose (1 grain) at night around bedtime, and the rest (1/4 - 1/2 grain) first thing in the AM. Taking thyroid meds at night isn't forbidden, in fact they've done studies saying it's more efficient. But... you would need to watch for insomnia, especially with the rapid-acting T3 in Armour.

Now, as to the "why" this is happening, who knows? I am still wondering myself. I guess everybody has their own reaction to things. Oh, and somewhere I believe I've seen mention that coffee can interfere with absorption of thyroid hormones. But I would think that since you need to wait about an hour after taking thyroid meds to eat, that coffee would be okay at that point. Maybe just don't take the Armour *with* a cup of coffee, LOL.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmyT said:


> Will I just feel really speedy and hyped up if I am over medicated?
> 
> For years, I was misdiagnosed as having adult onset ADD and the doctor had me on 120 mgs of Adderall a day...so I am familiar with feeling like am an electric live wire flailing all over the place!


Oh, okay..................so you are in the know about what symptoms to look for. I am relieved to hear this.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I started out with 125 mg Synthroid then was switched to Armour three or four months later, beginning with a 60 mcg dose (I believe) and eventually getting up to a 110 mcg dose. You mentioned sleepiness. For the last six months I was on Armour before recently being switched back to Synthroid, I could not stay awake! I still am lethargic with 137 mcg Synthroid but I did something really bizarre when I was taking Armour - practically every night or very early every morning I had nightmares that were so traumatic I'd have horrible anxiety attacks. Twice I had to go to the ER because my blood pressure and heart rate were seemingly out of control...and, without exception, the anxiety attacks would follow these bizarre nightmares.

A nurse or doctor in the ER remarked that dreams and nightmares have to do with the REM level of sleep and assuming that's true, I was getting with the program! I've been an extremely light sleeper my entire adult life so to some extent I enjoyed falling asleep at night but then it got to where even the prospect of a nightmare made me anxious.

I've recently been switched back to Synthroid for several reasons but the biggest surprise has been that I have not had one nightmare nor one anxiety attack since I stopped taking Armour. I'm actually sleeping much more soundly than I ever imagined possible but I haven't had anymore nightmares.

I think if I could ever overcome this almost constant lethargy, I'd feel like myself again. It's hard feeling like you're desperate to take a nap AND nine times out of ten when I do sit down to nap, I feel too wired to fall asleep.

Overall, I know I feel more like myself but I feel undermedicated or that's the feeling I seem to naturally associate with this relentless lethargy. I'll have my first tests in two months one week from tomorrow and I'm marking the days!!

Someone remarked at Easter that they admire how I always seem so calm. :indifferent0023:I'm calm alright - about two steps away from being comatose!!


----------



## AmyT (Apr 3, 2013)

bigfoot said:


> Funny you mention that -- yes, I have. I take 1 1/4 - 1 1/2 grains of Naturethroid (basically Armour without some of the fillers) right now, and we are still trying to stabilize things. I have also noticed that generally after I take a dose of it, I am knocked out for a bit. As a result, I have been taking my larger dose (1 grain) at night around bedtime, and the rest (1/4 - 1/2 grain) first thing in the AM. Taking thyroid meds at night isn't forbidden, in fact they've done studies saying it's more efficient. But... you would need to watch for insomnia, especially with the rapid-acting T3 in Armour.
> 
> Now, as to the "why" this is happening, who knows? I am still wondering myself. I guess everybody has their own reaction to things. Oh, and somewhere I believe I've seen mention that coffee can interfere with absorption of thyroid hormones. But I would think that since you need to wait about an hour after taking thyroid meds to eat, that coffee would be okay at that point. Maybe just don't take the Armour *with* a cup of coffee, LOL.


You know, for a while I took my synthroid at night because I had read that it was better absorbed when taken at night - but my old doctor reprimanded me for it and said whatever study I had read was bogus! I am glad someone else had heard the same thing!


----------



## AmyT (Apr 3, 2013)

I DClaire said:


> I started out with 125 mg Synthroid then was switched to Armour three or four months later, beginning with a 60 mcg dose (I believe) and eventually getting up to a 110 mcg dose. You mentioned sleepiness. For the last six months I was on Armour before recently being switched back to Synthroid, I could not stay awake! I still am lethargic with 137 mcg Synthroid but I did something really bizarre when I was taking Armour - practically every night or very early every morning I had nightmares that were so traumatic I'd have horrible anxiety attacks. Twice I had to go to the ER because my blood pressure and heart rate were seemingly out of control...and, without exception, the anxiety attacks would follow these bizarre nightmares.
> 
> A nurse or doctor in the ER remarked that dreams and nightmares have to do with the REM level of sleep and assuming that's true, I was getting with the program! I've been an extremely light sleeper my entire adult life so to some extent I enjoyed falling asleep at night but then it got to where even the prospect of a nightmare made me anxious.
> 
> ...


I really hope that I don't get nightmares!

I have been super tired today (day 3 of Armour). When asked how I felt this evening at the barn...I used the analogy of "feels like I may slip into a coma at any moment"...so I am right there with you on the verge of comatose! I am hoping that maybe getting worse before it gets better is common with this transition - because so far I am not impressed!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

AmyT said:


> You know, for a while I took my synthroid at night because I had read that it was better absorbed when taken at night - but my old doctor reprimanded me for it and said whatever study I had read was bogus! I am glad someone else had heard the same thing!


I don't know the statistics but I suspect a significant percentage of thyroid patients take Synthroid at night. I know two people who do, including my sister-in-law, and another friend whose doctor kinda' gave her a hard time because she did not want to take her Synthroid at night.

On Armour, while I never, ever felt the boost I've heard some describe, I occasionally thought I felt better late in the day, like I felt more awake after 6:00 P.M., which probably doesn't make any sense.

Do you have any sensation that your eyes are so tired, so dry, your eyelids so heavy, that you need to close them? I've had Dry Eye Syndrome (possibly hormone related) for 20-25 years and use Restasis and a nighttime eye ointment but my vision seems worse since my thyroidectomy. I see a specialist for the dry eye problems and also a condition called Posterior Vitreous Detachment in both eyes that also gives me fits.

Sometimes I truly feel like my eyes play a big role in my sensations of tiredness.


----------



## AmyT (Apr 3, 2013)

I DClaire said:


> I don't know the statistics but I suspect a significant percentage of thyroid patients take Synthroid at night. I know two people who do, including my sister-in-law, and another friend whose doctor kinda' gave her a hard time because she did not want to take her Synthroid at night.
> 
> On Armour, while I never, ever felt the boost I've heard some describe, I occasionally thought I felt better late in the day, like I felt more awake after 6:00 P.M., which probably doesn't make any sense.
> 
> ...


I have seen an eye doctor just to get a baseline to monitor for the thyroid eye disease - but the only issue I have so far is just slight dryness and I use Systane for it.

In other news and further update on my switch to Armour...yesterday it felt like the switch had been flipped! We had our first horse show of the season and I was going non-stop all day. I had been dreading it because I was sure I would be miserable and unable to make it through the day - but I did and I felt great too!

But today, I am tired...and I have a HORRIBLE headache. I am doing the iodine loading test, so that may be why I have the headache and I want to think that anyone thyroid toting or not would be tired after yesterday!

All in all, I think things may be about to really turn around for me. I hope so, at least!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

AmyT said:


> All in all, I think things may be about to really turn around for me. I hope so, at least!


I hope so, too!! I have so many complaints but, oddly, I very seldom have headaches. I've now had one for two days and am suspicious it might be weather-related. I've never seen so much pollen!!

Keep us posted!


----------



## AmyT (Apr 3, 2013)

Just an update. I feel great! More alert and energetic than I have been in over a year. I should have some test results back in a day or so - my lab called and said they were mailing them to me. They said everything looked good except my free T3 was a little high and my carbon dioxide and choride (I think that is what she said) were low.

If my free T3 is high, does that mean I am heading towards hyper and they will decrease my dose? Now that I finally feel so great - if I am just a tad high, I really hope the dose just gets left alone unless I actually start feeling hyper.


----------



## PinkLemonLady (Mar 27, 2013)

AmyT said:


> You know, for a while I took my synthroid at night because I had read that it was better absorbed when taken at night - but my old doctor reprimanded me for it and said whatever study I had read was bogus! I am glad someone else had heard the same thing!


It's funny you mention that. My doctor said to take Armour in the morning, but having to wait an hour to have coffee.... the pharmacist said that there were studies that patients who took Armour at night had to have their dosage decreased because it worked so well.... so I tried that and I immediately started to feel worse and worse.... so I switched back to mornings and feel better... not sure if it was coincidence because of other things going on but hey so far so good and the exhaustion feeling.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Ultimately, it's all about what works for *you*. The beauty of drugs like Armour, Naturethroid, and even T3-only drugs like Cytomel or compounded T3, is that if you suspect or confirm you are a little over-medicated, dropping down a notch in dosage yields pretty quick results. That is because the T3 portion of the drug is so short-acting, and its half-life is measured in hours and days, instead of weeks like with T4-only meds. I was over-medicated on Levoxyl a while back and it seemed like it took _forever_ to finally start feeling better after reducing my dosage.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

AmyT said:


> You know, for a while I took my synthroid at night because I had read that it was better absorbed when taken at night - but my old doctor reprimanded me for it and said whatever study I had read was bogus! I am glad someone else had heard the same thing!


Well, your old doctor clearly wasn't up on the latest and greatest research. LOL


----------

